# My father Ocean monarch



## Rubyrose72 (Nov 22, 2020)

Looking for my Father Ocean monarch ss..... Jeffery rogers / Geoffery rogers / 1970 / 1972 dose anyone know him or has infomation on a crew list in this year range he was from Yorkshire United Kingdom


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

Welcome onboard Coleene, I don't have any information for you but there used to be some Ocean Monarch crew members here. I hope that you succeed with your search.........

Cheers Frank


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello, 
If anywhere the 1970 -1972 Crew Agreements of OCEAN MONARCH, Official number 187544, ex EMPRESS OF ENGLAND should be stored at the Memorial University of Newfoundland, Maritime History Archive.
Crew Agreements for those years not indexed so you will have to contact them direct.



Ordering Copies of Crew Agreements (Crew Lists)



They have an excellent reseach service. If you do find him, come back with the result. There may be further info in the British National Archive.

Have you searched Australian newspapers?






Trove


Australia’s free online research portal. Trove is a collaboration between the National Library of Australia and hundreds of Partner organisations around Australia.




trove.nla.gov.au





regards
Roger


----------



## Rubyrose1972 (Jan 10, 2020)

Roger Griffiths said:


> Hello,
> If anywhere the 1970 -1972 Crew Agreements of OCEAN MONARCH, Official number 187544, ex EMPRESS OF ENGLAND should be stored at the Memorial University of Newfoundland, Maritime History Archive.
> Crew Agreements for those years not indexed so you will have to contact them direct.
> 
> ...


Good afternoon Roger, I'm sorry for my late reply unfortunately I haven't been well yes I believe from what I know he was killed in motor vehicle accendent in Sydney at the time in November 1971 I'm not entirely sure what the truth is or not but I'm getting close I will definitely let you know and thank you for helping me get that little bit closer.. Regards Colleen'e Kelly.


----------

